# Chat-Tool für Homepage



## xxgamer09xx (30. Juni 2011)

*Chat-Tool für Homepage*

Hey Com,

ich suche ein kostenloses Chatprogramm, was man auf seine Homepage einbinden kann.
Es sollte nichts kosten, es sollte einfach ein einfach gehaltendes Chatprogramm sein.

Danke 
mfg xxgamer09xx


----------



## Sethnix (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Chat-Tool für Homepage*

Moin,
mir würde spontan Chatango einfallen...

Man kann eigene Schriften, eigene Farben, (bei Premium (bekommst als "Gründer" des chattest automatisch für deinen Chat) eigene Hintergründe einfügen
Außerdem ist er auch noch "extern" zu erreichen ("dein-chatroom-name".chatango.com) Ist sehr hilfreich falls die seite mal down sein sollte 
Es gibt 3 "Gruppen" von Leuten (1. Anonxxxx x=Zahl ; 2. temporäre Namen ; 3. registrierte Namen) registrierte können auch unter dem Namen auf anderen Seiten mit chatango schreiben

Hoffe konnte Helfen

MFG

EDIT: 

Hier der Link 

Chatango - Add Free Live Chat to any Webpage


----------

